# Filling in a show entry form - help, please



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have kitten/ breed/colour as my main class what side classes would you advise for a first timer please?
Do I enter my girl as a debutante or maiden? Should I go for any colour kitten? Or I can chose to enter her as a local or non breeder kitten ... so many to chose - I can pick two for the price of entry fee.
Oh and it's a double show - do I have to fill in forms for each club's show? Both club names are on the form but there are two lots of fees, one for each club


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Never done a double show, so don't know that now. 

I'd go for debutante, and then either local or non breeder kitten.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lyn, if you're entering her in only one show, you just fill in that show's form. If she's very sociable, then I'd base your class entries on the judge rather than the class. I tend to enter mine under as many different judges as possible until I've worked out who likes the cat and who doesn't. Judge permitting, I'd go for the likes of debutant, maden, local (if you are) etc as they'd have a smaller class entry, and you can normally only enter them once. If the judges aren't good though, consider other classes. Breeder and non-breeder normally have the biggest entry in my section, but they're also the ones most likely to be reported on, so I normally take my chances with them.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Are you entering both shows? if you are then you need to fill in both forms seperatky and oay both entry fee's. Last double show I did you were allowed to send just one cheque for the full amount though.

I agree with getting her before different judges to get more opinions, especially to begin with. I would however enter debutante no matter what as you only have one chance for this class. You then have the classes which are determined by how many wins she has had, so novice and maiden which are good ones I think.

Its a tricky thing but much fun deciding. I miss it!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Yep, go for Debutant - for both your cat and you as an exhibitor if it is your first time showing as well. I recently entered my first ever show with Charlie, and put her in both Debutant Neuter and Kitten and Neuter or Kitten of First Time Exhibitor - you only get one shot at the first per cat, and once full stop with the second, so the chances are the field will be small


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks folks  I didn't see a first time exhibitor class but will go for that if there is one :thumbup: and definitely the debutante 
If I do the double show can I enter different classes in each one?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

what show?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Try to get as many judges as possible! Fingers crossed you will get as many reports as you do classes.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Both are individual shows really so yes you can enter whichever you like. Make a note of the judges names as not all judges report on side classes but you could always try to hunt them down after judging finishes and ask them for their opinion.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> what show?


Wessex (my club) along with Herts, Southampton in March


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I start by marking which side classes I can enter my cat or kitten in. Then I look to see how to get a different judge for each one, and then I play roulette!

The definitions of debutante etc. are in the front of the schedule, and if I remember rightly debutante is the cat or kitten's first show so you only get one bite of the cherry as a kitten. You get a second as an adult and a thrid as a neuter if I have read the following correctly:

_DEBUTANTE:

Exhibits that have never been shown at a show held under GCCF Rules. (If Debutante Adult and Neuter classes are offered at a show, entry as a Debutante Kitten does not count when the exhibit is shown as an adult or neuter and entry as a Debutante Adult or Kitten does not count when the exhibit is neutered and shown)_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks again  but more questions 
I have the entry form printed out and it's easy to do both shows on it :thumbup: but I'm not sure about the rest
One column says BOB Only
Next column is split into three: Breed Class / Title class / other
I assume I leave BOB blank?
Breed class is breed/kitten/variety?
Title class - this one I am stuck on 
other - well just any other class like non breeder I guess


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm using the Wessex as an example. 
I also assume you are entering your choc girl. 

You enter the class number in the Wessex Breed Class box. Your cat has no title so ignore the title class box and BOB box. Leave them blank. The number you would put in the breed class box is... 

W609. Choc pt kitten siamese ............. Judge. M Walkden 

You say you can choose 2 side classes? so I would personally go for (judge wise)... 

W850. AC siamese self pointed aged 14weeks - 6months ... Mrs D Brown (
or W851. if she's older than 6 months...

and

W857. AV Debutant Kitten..... Judge. Mrs D Harper. 

I would choose those two side classes based on the judges. Both of those write up their side classes. They are also decent siamese Judges the others i wouldn't touch with a barge pole. 

Those two classes go in the 'Wessex Other' box.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Herts show

H609. Choc pt Siamese Kitten - Judge J JONES (would personally show under her and not M Walkden in the other show!!!!!)

Same as the other show in the sides H850 or H851 depending on age. Judge is L Studer, she does her side write ups. 

and

H859. Novice... Judge B Pearce.

All the judges I've picked are siamese and oriental judges. Not these all breed ones who I don't like showing under. They all write up their classes. 

I wouldn't enter under S Nash Morris. He's been banned for not doing his show reports and when they do finally appear doesn't do sides and you can't read his writing.

That's all my advice anyway.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you so much Biawhiska :thumbup: She may be up against her seal point sister in the age class so that could be interesting


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's OK. Obviously it's up to you what class you pick but just some hints and tips. Good luck, I hope you enjoy it!  :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I usually go just to coo over the cats so it will be interesting to take my own this time :thumbup: Very nervous :scared: but looking forward to it - must look online to buy the pen equipment now


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ebay is good for equipment - or you can buy it at the show

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GCCF-Cat-...3?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Cats&hash=item35a23560e5


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I usually go just to coo over the cats so it will be interesting to take my own this time :thumbup: Very nervous :scared: but looking forward to it - must look online to buy the pen equipment now


For my first I found out which stalls would be there and ordered it in advance then just collected on the day. 

I'm very excited for you!


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

We'll be there, if you have time in your first show  come see us ... look for Aussie Mist  and I'll try to find you  Showing isn't as complacated as it first appears hmy: no really - it's all good


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I will certainly look out for you Iduna  Posted my form on Wednesday :scared: now I'm wondering if doing the two shows will be too much for her  She is very people friendly though so fingers crossed she will love it


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I will certainly look out for you Iduna  Posted my form on Wednesday :scared: now I'm wondering if doing the two shows will be too much for her  She is very people friendly though so fingers crossed she will love it


Thomas' second show was a double, 5 separate judgings in total. He loved it. Every time the judges table rolled up I could see him run to the front of the pen.


----------

